# Der Song Eures Lebens!



## yves1993 (5. Februar 2011)

Tja... Ich habe mir da mal etwas ausgedacht:

Startet Euren Musikplayer (Itunes...whatever), stellt ihn auf "Shuffle" also Random/ Zufällig und überspringt die ersten 5 Songs.

Der 6te ist jetzt der "Song Eures Lebens" 
Posted die Ergebnisse dann in den Thread, eventuell wenn ihr mögt auch mit Youtube Link/ Embedd.

Meiner: FINNTROLL - Rivfader
Yeah passt 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HXZreA1j_Oc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Na dann legt mal los, jetzt seid ihr dran!


----------



## Edou (5. Februar 2011)

Gabs sowas Ähnliches nicht schon?

Naja, bei mir wars: Helloween - Are you Metal. 

I am ? YEZ!!


----------



## Arosk (5. Februar 2011)

edit: falsches Musikpool ausgewählt, hier das richtige:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dt4yp_0NneE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dracun (5. Februar 2011)

Bei der letzten "Am besten Bewertet" Session kam das hier raus :




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BqhL6bBPVEU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Februar 2011)

"Johnny Cash's "God's Gonna Cut You Down"





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ff8jDkOHp3U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 passt !


----------



## Azerak (6. Februar 2011)

Good Charlotte - The World is black     
Ô.o  Ich bin ja pessimist aber das geht mir zu weit! xD


----------



## schneemaus (6. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tg3rafvlASM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich lach mich weg    Das is ja episch


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8VXy4Z6IkWQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Lulz


----------



## yves1993 (6. Februar 2011)

Hab die Sufu mit ca 5 Begriffen durchforstet und keinen Thread dieser Art gefunden, allerdings kann ich mich selber auch an etwas ähnliches erinnern, aber ich finde es nirgends...


----------



## schneemaus (6. Februar 2011)

Das hieß Soundtrack of your life glaub ich, aber ich bin jetzt ehrlich gesagt zu faul, den Thread rauszusuchen xD


----------



## Edou (6. Februar 2011)

http://forum.buffed....k-of-your-life/

Der wäre nah an diesem hier dran.  Und den meinte ich eig. auch.

Ah, Schneemaus war mit dem Threadnamen Schneller, gnaaaah.


----------



## forteanine (6. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JHaOmrXoV4w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bittesehr


----------



## Deathstyle (6. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sNl39mjc_oU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Interessant.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nfqLAz1SwYw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Passt ganz gut


----------



## iShock (6. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eB74qeRghrw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



nunja hör ich zwar nur ab und zu aber das lied find ich immer noch mit am besten


----------



## Konov (6. Februar 2011)

The Rasmus - time to burn... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_2MSt0L-OlE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Komisch, bisher noch nie gehört aber ist der Song meines Lebens ja... naja... 

PS: Braucht nen Proxy um euch das Video anzuschauen. ^^


----------



## feronius (6. Februar 2011)

Bei mir war es das hier 


*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DyPf0Xq5M2o
*


----------



## yves1993 (6. Februar 2011)

Mh naja der Thread ist aber noch etwas anders...

Hier ists ja 1 Song fürs ganze Leben 

Naja die Entscheidung liegt bei den Mods...


----------



## Ennia (7. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IUFuK7c9GwU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Luminesce (7. Februar 2011)

Puuh - Nochmal Glück gehabt. In meiner Musikbibliothek befinden sich viele peinliche Lieder..





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M89wnva7PZk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## K0l0ss (7. Februar 2011)

Ok...ich habe wohl eine sehr dunkle Seite in mir...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4YyN6zIzBfU


----------



## yves1993 (8. Februar 2011)

GRR das Lied ist eines der besten von Soilwork...

R.I.P. S6- S8 Destro Gameplay, in memori of Project Ray 4.

http://warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=162455


----------



## Cazor (8. Februar 2011)

Bin halt nich mehr der Jüngste aber das hier bringts für mich seit fast 20 Jahren:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wbXciBKcfQ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Trudon (8. Februar 2011)

Einfach das Beste <3








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=60YkPPyKjE8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## bkeleanor (10. Februar 2011)

jo das wär dann wohl "Video killed the radio star" von den Buggles.


----------



## Gatax (13. Februar 2011)

*HEFTY - Necromancer*
*http://www.youtube.c...h?v=bmZHaqx25Xc*


Geisterbeschwörer...^^


----------



## 2boon4you (14. Februar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HWNGFI2bZMQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Passt ganz gut :>


----------



## Tristana (25. Februar 2011)

257ers - Elektro Emo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgIhvqZSqCA


----------



## Littelbigboss (25. Februar 2011)

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=kWnaGqt7PWs

Let the Hammer fall!


----------

